
Fine-Grained Replicated State Machines for a Cluster Storage System (NSDI 2020) - mad44
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2020/04/fine-grained-replicated-state-machines.html
======
monocasa
Weird that they didn't cite Ken Birman's RNFS paper from 1987 on a highly
available, fine grained replicated state machine storage cluster.

Poor Birman seems to be habitually lost to the sands of time.

~~~
uluyol
Can you provide more detail? I can't find the paper you are referring to.

~~~
monocasa
RNFS - A Highly Available Network File Service. K. Birman with S. Armstrong
et. al. Workshop on Workstation Operation Systems, Boston, Massachusetts,
November 1987.

It's about building a clustered NFS server on "virtual synchrony", which is
another replicated state machine scheme like paxos and raft. The paper really
focuses on some of the issues in making the system very fine grained versus
previous virtual synchrony implementations, in addition to the issues in
general to making a clustered, highly available, multi master NFS server.

~~~
hinkley
Have you tried googling for a copy of that paper?

That might be part of the reason.

~~~
monocasa
The universities have access to it.

~~~
gue5t
This is usually true but I couldn't find any record of an actual published
version in proceedings anywhere.

On the other hand, a related paper on the same system by a subset of authors
is available: [http://dl.acm.org.sci-
hub.tw/doi/book/10.5555/866299](http://dl.acm.org.sci-
hub.tw/doi/book/10.5555/866299)

